# Cross section cake platter / Tree Pedestal Cake stand (for wedding)



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

I am getting married next year and i'd love to do a tree pedestal cake stand and i am hoping to get some advice on the project.

i was originally going to get the wood from a freecycler online who had just cut down some maple, but my shop teacher advised me not to since the risk of mold/fungi and critters, not to mention he doesn't allow green wood in his shop. Also this method would have not worked because my wedding is next year and since i have been told cross sections have to be thick or they split (like 2-3") so there wouldn't be enough time for my green wood to dry before next october (when the wedding is).

So i've seen other people complete the project on etsy, and at $60 price tag i think my wood working skills can do this project. So i need some advice.

1. can anyone suggest where i can find a 16-20" cross section, preferably maple or cherry that has been KILN dried? michaels / amazon.com sells it, but i have never used this brand (and wood from michael's? ehhh….) My michael's sells a slice at 16" for around $8.99. Any experience with the wood from here? it's basswood

2. my teacher suggested using burl as the top but it doesn't have the same cool look. but is burl the better way to go?

3. what to do for the bottom? if i use a branch i still have to worry about bugs/fungi. any suggestions?

and any other ideas/suggestions would be great.

Thank you all soooo much!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You didn't say where you are located, but there may be a saw mill within driving distance. They will have a pile of "waste" you could probably pick through for free. Some of may have been lying around for a long time and has dried out.

As far as critters/mold are concerned, look for the obvious signs and pick clear pieces with tight bark. A good coat of flat clear spray on poly should seat the wood and make it save to use.

Congrats on the wedding and I really like the bottle stoppers.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm in northern virginia. I did visit a local lumber company that could only get me green wood slices, which unfortunately i can't use. Anyone know anything about basswood? That's the wood Michael's sells in slices.

Thanks on the well wishes


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Basswood is soft and a lot of folks use it for carving.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

I went to michaels and bough a few slices of basswood. i think this will work fine. now i have to find some wood to use for the column on the cake pedestal


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Elm has a distinctive and pronounced bark- if that is the effect you want.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I did one of these recently with the wood from Michael's. it worked out okay. I put a couple holes in both pieces and used dowel to hold it together. Just used poly on it. I think the bride used a piece of round acrylic between it and the cake.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

did you ever take photos? do you mind posting them?


----------



## Proverbs3125 (Mar 15, 2011)

How did you make your cake stand? I am new to wood, and would like to make cross section slices 12"x2-3" for my wedding centerpieces, and 1 large size for a cake platter (on top of a wine barrel). Someone on craigslist has just cut down a Modesto Ash and said I could have the pieces from it, but I'm a bit hesitant because I read a blog online that said Modesto Ash is really hard to cut. I have no clue how to go about cutting (which tools, etc) and then making it somewhat level. I'm afraid to get in over my head, but definitely can't afford to buy the basswood slices. Any help/advice is greatly appreciated! ~Modesto, CA


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey I am still working on the cake stand. Please follow this blog (although its a WIP, and i won't get to work on it for another month because I am doing another project)


----------

